# Positive Grid's JamUp/BIAS Live



## AndimalFresh (Jun 6, 2015)

Hey Everyone, 
I live in a small mtn town that showcases open mics weekly at a few different venues. I have played a few over the years but all acoustically.
Im planning on playing at on of the venues again in July but this time 
with Electrics, pedals, Distortion etc. 
Rather then A) Dragging my amp in for a 3 song set or B) using the Amp that someone usually brings (as its not really a driven amp) I was considering on patching into Positive Grids jamUp app being as the while relativly small has a FOH, stage monitors etc. 
Do any members here have tried using it as a modeler for your tone in a live setting ? If so any tips you'd suggest ? Thanks in advance !!


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Jun 6, 2015)

Many have done it with success. I've used it with my iPhone 5S to play the national anthem for military ceremonies. I also used it on a 1st gen iPad for a Holiday music cover band when I was deployed.

As far as tips, I suggest turning off WiFi/cellular capability during the set to free up processing power and help avoid pops and clicks (and unexpected phone/Skype calls).

Also, depending on what tone you're going for, you can use it in conjunction with AudioBus and other apps that act as IR loaders. You can do this to use guitar/bass cab IRs in case the stock ones in BIAS don't tickle your fancy.


----------



## AndimalFresh (Jun 6, 2015)

Sweet man , Good to know.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jun 6, 2015)

Hope this helps!


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Jun 6, 2015)

Zombie13 said:


> Hope this helps!



I was waiting for you to chime in.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jun 6, 2015)

JPhoenix19 said:


> I was waiting for you to chime in.





Depending on what device you use to connect to your iPhone/iPad, make sure you secure it with someone sturdy so the vibrations from the stage/speakers won't cause it to get unattached, it happened to me...

(cheap plug) I'm working on a video contest to giveaway a Griffin Stompbox pedalboard for iOS on my YouTube channel, will post it here when done,


----------



## MBMoreno (Jun 9, 2015)

I use it with a BlueBoard (for midi control) and a Sonic Port VX live in a small(ish) gig I have. I even incorporate analogue pedals in front of it (wah, drives, modulation and octave)

Edit: Something that helps me with the transition (cause I still use real amps for other stuff) is having a monitor just with my guitar, as an amp would be. Works like a charm, even with not so good monitors.


----------



## AndimalFresh (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks for all of you guys' replies. Its Good to know you have success using analogue pedals. While I am loving JamUp and Bias as an amp/cab simulation I think I will prefer to use my own delay/phase/wah. Do do run it in the chain of Guitar > Ipad > Pedals > Monitor > FOH ?


----------



## MBMoreno (Jun 14, 2015)

I'd put the wah and the phaser before the iPad. And also make sure the signal coming out of the iPad/interface isn't too hot for the delay pedal's input


----------

